

ChronoLogger writing is 1.5x faster than ruby's stdlib Logger - ma2ge
https://coderwall.com/p/vjjszq/chronologger-writing-is-1-5x-faster-than-ruby-s-stdlib-logger?p=1&q=author%3Ama2gedev

======
ma2ge
I wrote about why ChronoLogger is faster than ruby's stdlib Logger. I'm
looking forward to your feedback. Thanks in advance.

